#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Αρθρωτή σύνδεση μεταλλικής δοκού με τοιχείο ΟΣ

## SMBD

---

----------


## vmaniad

εγώ νομίζω ότι δεν είναι άσχημη αρκεί να υπολόγισεις σωστά (προφανώς το έχεις κάνει) τη συγκόληση ΗΕΑ και μετωπικής πλάκας και επίσης τα αγκύρια είναι λίγα. Νομίζω τουλάχιστον 4 και ίσως μεγαλύτερης διαμέτρου. έπίσης ίσως τα αγκύρια μπορούν να "πιάσουν" καλύτερα μέσω μιας μεταλλικής πλάκας στο πίσω μέρος του τοιχίου.

----------


## vmaniad

> Ναι το ξερω...Με την τέμνουσα που του έβαλα μου έβγαλε αυτό το αγκύριο. Κ μάλιστα την τέμνουσα την αύξησα λίγο. Η διάμετρος είναι καλή πιστεύω. Το μήκος μου φαίνεται μικρό...


συνηθίζεται σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις, να την αυξάνεις τουλ. κατά 1.2, ενώ αν σχεδιασεις την σύνδεση ικανοτικά θα πρέπει σαν εντατικό μέγεθος να πάρεις την τέμνουσα αντοχής του ΗΕΑ 200, ώστε να μην αστοχήσουν οι κοχλίες σε διάτμηση πρώτα.

----------


## plo

Η λύση αυτή κάπως ξενίζει, δεν αποκλείεται να είναι και σωστή. Κατασκευαστικά μάλλον υπάρχει ένα θέμα. Νομίζω πως η πιο απλή λύση, διαισθητικά, θα ήταν να "καθίσει"  η δοκός πάνω σε γωνιές, η οποίες θα μπορούσαν να είναι βιδωμένες επάνω στο μπετόν ίσως και με αγκύρια HILTI. Όπως τα ξύλα στα ξύλινα στέγαστρα. .....Και δεν θα σε κυνηγούσε κι ο κατασκευαστής......

----------


## vmaniad

προς rigid
εξαρτάται. κάθε σύνδεση μπορεί να έχει διαφορους πιθανούς μηχανισμούς αστοχίας, ανάλογα με τη μόρφωση και τη γεωματρία των μελών της. π.χ. η παραπάνω σύνδεση θα μπορούσε να αστοχήσει από σύνθλιψη άντυγος της μετωπικής πλάκας, που είναι μια όλκιμη μορφή αστοχίας.
 μήπως το πιο απλό είναι να στεραιωθεί η δοκός πάνω στο τοιχείο κατευθελιαν?

----------


## plo

Κι αυτό σωστό και πολύ πολύ απλό.

----------


## Efpalinos

Γιατί δεν τοποθετείς τις δοκούς λίγο ποιο πάνω ώστε να εδράζονται πάνω στα τοιχία? Η ποιο εύκολη και λογική λύση! Επιπλέον θα μπορείς  έτσι να προεκτείνεις τη στέγη λίγο και να έχεις καλύτερη αρχιτεκτονική λεπτομέρεια και τεχνικά ποιο σίγουρη κάλυψη απο βροχή. Όπως φαίνονται οι 2 γωνίες στο σχέδιο θα έχεις πρόβλημα, με το καιρό (αφού έχουμε  ακάλυπτη γωνία με 2 διαφορετικά υλικά) θα εισχωρήσει νερό. Οι δοκίδες Ζ γιατί έχουν τόσο μεγάλη διατομή? Μήπως έχεις τις δοκούς σε μεγάλη απόσταση μεταξύ τους?

----------


## brutagon

είναι πιο εύκολο να βιδώσεις από πάνω με μια πλάκα έδρασης...
φτάνει όμως το πλάτος του τοιχείου?

----------


## Xάρης

Υπάρχουν και της *Fischer*.

----------


## Efpalinos

Για την σύνδεση λογικά αγκυρώνεται μια μεταλλική βάση στο πάνω μέρος του τοιχίου στην  οποία μπορεί να εδράζεται η μεταλλική δοκός και να συνδεθεί με μπουλόνια με πλαϊνά "αυτάκια" συγκολλημένα στη βάση έτσι ώστε να επιτρέπονται οι αναπόφευκτες συστολές/ διαστολές. Σίγουρα θα χρειαστεί μια καλή λεπτομέρεια στο γείσο για προστασία από βροχή. Δεν γνωρίζουμε τη χρήση του κτιρίου για να κάνουμε άλλες ποιο σχετικές προτάσεις. π.χ. μια προέκταση της στέγης βοηθά το κτίριο με ενεργειακές (σκίαση), πρακτικές(βροχή) και αισθητικές επιπτώσεις (σκοτία).

Έχω την εντύπωση πως η απόσταση μεταξύ των δοκοί  θα ήταν ποιο επιθυμητή <5μ. Δεν μου φαίνεται οικονομικό και σωστό τεχνικά να έχουμε κυρίως Φ.Ο. στα 7μ και δευτερεύων στα 5μ (και με Ζ)..δεν μου φαίνεται και ότι καλύτερο οπτικά / σε αναλογίες.

----------


## vmaniad

Περίπου με τι τέμνουσα σχεδιάζεις τη σύνδεση? εμένα πάντως δύο κοχλίες μου φαίνονται λίγοι. Ο χάλυβας των αγκυρίων της Hilti τι ποιότητας είναι?

----------


## Xάρης

Η ποιότητα του χάλυβα των αγκυρίων *HDA-P* της HILTI είναι *8.8*, γαλβανισμένοι min 5μm.

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

Έχω κάνει μια παρόμοια σύνδεση, προτίμησα γωνιακά, κυρίως για να έχω 4 βλήτρα στο σκυρόδεμα (για ψυχολογικούς κ.τ.λ λόγους) σε συνδυασμό με την πιό <<αξιόπιστη άρθρωση>> λόγω του κενού της δοκού ώστε να στρέφεται ελέυθερα - βέβαια τα βλήτρα στο σκυρόδεμα παίρνουν και μικρό εφελκυσμό τώρα

----------


## vmaniad

Με αφορμή την παραπάνω συζήτηση παίρνω το θάρος να παρατηρήσω ότι μερικές φορές οι συνδέσεις μεταλλικών μελών πρέπει να γίνονται ικανοτικά ως προς την σειρά αστοχίας. 
Δηλαδή εννοώ ότι αν σκεφτούμε την παρπάνω κατασκευή του συναδέλφου (μια αμφιέρ. δηλ.) σε περίπτωση φόρτισης παραπάνω από αυτήν που έγινε ο υπολογισμός πια θα είναι η πιθανή μορφή αστοχίας. Στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση αν η σύνδεση διαστασιολογηθεί με V=30kN, θα είναι το πρώτο τμήμα που θα αστοχήσει καθώς δεν θα προλάβει η ροπή στο μέσον να γίνει ίση με τη ροπή διαρροής του ΗΕΑ 200. 
Για τον λόγο αυτό (και όχι για ψυχολογικούς λόγους) επιμένω ότι θα πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί με μεγαλύτερη τέμνουσα. ΄
Ελπίζω να μη σας κούρασα με τη φλυαρία μου...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος

Θα πρότεινα και τοπικούς ελέγχους στο σκυρόδεμα (σύνθλιψη αντυγας)

----------


## vmaniad

> Άλλά αυτή η τέμνουσα μπορεί να ξεπεράσει τα 30ΚΝ για τα οποία υπολογίστηκε η σύνδεση??


Ισως αν χιονίσει λίγοπαραπάνω.. εξαρτάται τι παραδοχές έχεις κάνει..




> Ερώτηση. Πώς θα μπουρούσε η κίνηση των τοιχωμάτων του ΟΣ να επηρεάσει τη δοκό αυτή?? Πώς θα το λάβω υπόψη???


Ισως αν η δοκός πατούσε στο τοιχίο να ήταν πιο ανεξάρτητη η λειτουργία της (δεν θα της ασκούσε το τοιχιο δυνάμεις). το κενό ανάμεσα στη δοκό και το τοιχίο μπορεί να πληρωθεί με emaco..

----------


## brutagon

> καταρχήν μην θεωρείται οτι οι κοχλίες θα πιάσουν εργοταξιακά όλοι...
>   Αν βρεις ένα σίδερο συνδετήρα ή κατακόρυφο η οπή θα γίνει μεγαλύτερη


βαγγέλη, θα βάλεις όμως μεγαλύτερη βίδα έτσι? γιατί αλλιώς η πλάκα οδεύει για crack propagation :Γέλιο:  :Γέλιο:

----------


## ΣτέφανοςΒ

> Για τον λόγο αυτό (και όχι για ψυχολογικούς λόγους) επιμένω ότι θα πρέπει να σχεδιαστεί με μεγαλύτερη τέμνουσα....


οι δικοί μου <<ψυχολογικοί >> λόγοι έχουν να κάνουν με την ποιότητα των βλήτρων που τελικά θα βάλει ο κατασκευαστής, μικρότερο μήκος οπής , κακή εφαρμογή ρητίνης, μπετόν..κ.τ.λ κατά τα γνωστά..και όχι με την επιθυμητή ιεραρχία αστοχίας...

----------


## vmaniad

Τότε γιατί χρησιμοποιείς ΗΕΑ 200?

----------


## vmaniad

> H διατομή επαρκεί..
> 1)είναι αυτό που είπε ο rigid_joint
> 2)δεν εβγαινε ο στρεπτοκαμπτικός
> 3)Δεν ηθελα να στηριχτώ στις αντιρρήδες
> 4)πήγα σε ΗΕΑ γτ δεν ήθελα να χάσω σε καθαρό ύψος


 
Σωστός τότε...

----------

